# Walk the rivers



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are new to steelhead fishing, I would recommend walking the rivers from now till the Fall run. Not to catch chrome, but rather to learn where the deep holes are at.

I say this every year around this time. Water is low, and holes are easily found.

-KSU


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good advice !


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Very good advice!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

KSUFLASH said:


> If you are new to steelhead fishing, I would recommend walking the rivers from now till the Fall run. Not to catch chrome, but rather to learn where the deep holes are at.
> 
> I say this every year around this time. Water is low, and holes are easily found.
> 
> -KSU


My buddy and I are gonna walk the grand saturday( upstream of Big creek!) so that we can find some spots we never tried... By the way not just newbies can learn from walking the rivers in the summer, also veterans can too because of how the rivers change year to year... Good luck ya'll
.... Its nice to see new posts at The steelhead talk good work KSU ...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thats right salmon king....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

You might even see a chromer.. Somebody just caught one out of the rocky saturday lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

seriously?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great advice and catch smallies while u walk got into a bunch of em friday while scouting the Chagrin

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> thats right salmon king....


thanks ... by the way my one buddy greg said he saw you at Elk creek. Hes also a fly fisherman and he talked to you and your uncle about getting a discount at Mad river outfitters.He said there was a guy named mario with his uncle and that his dad was up river or something.... We'll I m pretty sure he was talking about ya but I wasn't sure...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ya that was me! greg is an awesome dude, we exchanged numbers and fished for awhile a couple times, hoping to meet up this fall again...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dead serious...was spawned out and looked like it was in the river for awhile


Steelhead Fever said:


> seriously?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

FISHIN216 said:


> Dead serious...was spawned out and looked like it was in the river for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I have a pretty good guess where the "upstream" location was. I spotted one last week in the upper rocky that was looking real rough. Probably would have had to snag it go get it in.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

so it wasnt a chromer?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Walk the river and drag a big magnet behind ya, you'll probably find a few flies to stock the box for the season. I would like to have some of my buggers and nymphs back so I don't have to start tying again. mahaahahahahaha......


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It was in a school of carp...which I have seen very late in the season before

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

interesting, was it fresh or old?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

About as fresh as early morn barn manure


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

lol


ironfish said:


> About as fresh as early morn barn manure




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

